
Setup EC2 Instance Management with Ansible and 10 Commands - apcelent
http://blog.apcelent.com/setup-aws-ec2-instance-management-ansible-10-commands.html?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=marketing&utm_campaign=blog
======
fruiapps
Could you also talk a bit of detail as to how, once the setup has been done,
one can go about provisioning the EC2 instance? In fact, provisioning
instances, setting up softwares and packages are what are important.

Would like to hear the thoughts on those lines.

------
dang
A blog post is not a Show HN. Please read the rules:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
apcelent
I had read the article, I assume the commands satisfy the criteria -

1\. People can play with.

2\. HN users can try it out, give you feedback, and ask questions in the
thread.

I might be wrong, but awaiting your thoughts/clarifications.

Thanks!

~~~
dang
I'm sorry but unless I'm missing something, I don't think that rises to the
level of "something you've made that other people can play with".

------
gamebit07
this seems to be a really clever way of implementing it.

